# Building up Boers



## countryskyfarm (Jul 31, 2013)

So with my show goat last year, I had no problems building muscle on my goat and making her look good. This year, I have three show goats, and none of them seem to be growing like they should. One doe is ok, but she really needs more muscle. The other doe has amazing potential, but just doesn't seem to grow. The wether doesn't grow at all, but I essentially rescued him from the farm he was at, so I'm not too concerned. The wether has terrible genetics, but both does have awesome genetics, so I have no idea what to do. I am feeding them Honor Show Chow Exclamation with Purina's Champion Drive supplement, plus hay. I think lack of exercise might be a factor, but I was just wondering what other supplements there are that I could try. I know one person that gives their show goats like five supplements.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe start walking them or letting them out to run around some. My boer does have good size, but they are flabby since they lay around more than anything. LOL


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

What about Honor Show Chow Impulse (instead of exclamation) and feeding High Octane Power Fuel as a top dress. Also exercise is very important! Try short periods of exercise such as a few sprints or running at least once a day. Fresh clean water is VERY important also. Hope this helps you out. Best of luck to you


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Also you can try Purina Hsc website where they can provide you with feeding tips and you can ask specific questions about the feeds and supplements.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cocci and/or worms can stunt growth in kids. Cocci can be elevated just enough to cause stunted growth or not putting on weight and not show scouring signs.

If you have never had an issue before with your feeding program,and suddenly you are. I highly suspect cocci or worms. 

Using a prevention for cocci, may help as they grow, if you are seeing their growth and potential seize.


----------

